# burbot?



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Ok so I'm sorta new to this forum just a few months and also sorta new to ice fishing and in seeing the posts on the burbot I would really like to give them a try but I really don't know much about them or flaming gorge either I have only been there one about 5 years ago so if anyone might be able and willing to help that would be wonderful not asking for any secrets or honey holes just a point in a starting direction


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

When it comes to burbot in the Gorge, I hope there are no secrets held. Catch all you can as often as you can and get them out of the Gorge. This is not the end all information but it will get you going. So here you go.

Burbot can be found throughout the Gorge, however the most likely areas to catch them are still on the Wyoming side. There is access to both sides of the lake. Best ice is north of Holms Xing. Snow is not a factor anywhere I'm aware of. You might try Lost Dog, Buckboard, Holms Xing (Squaw Hollow), Fire Hole, Sage Creek. Theres several other access points. If you have access to Google Earth, turn on "places of interest" and several of those will show up.

Burbot seem to react negatively to a lot noise/activity on the ice so be careful of disturbance. Get away from crowds and try to fish where the masses haven't hit yet.

TIMING & LOCATION
Best time is dusk to dawn. They can be caught during the day, but night is more consistent. Find a moderate to steep rocky point sloping into deep water (40 to 100 ft). These fish feed on crayfish and baitfish in the rocks. Drill several holes from around 5 to 40 ft deep and try them all until you find active fish. Keep your bait within 12" of the bottom.

GEAR
You don't need a heavy rod just a basic ice fishing trout rod. When fishing through the ice you can fish with up to 6 rods/tipups but they must have your name on each rod when fishing with more than two rods. 6 lb line should be sufficient. Use lures that glow, 3-4" tubes, 3-4" curly-tails, spoons. Night crawlers or sucker/chub meat are the most commonly used baits, others baits may work. Application of scents like crawfish Smelly Jelly often seems to help. Keep your glow lures charged every 10 minutes or so.

A flash light, headlamp, lantern, fish finder, heater and ice shelter are helpful, if not essential, items to have along.

TECHNIC
Drop the lure/bait to the bottom, lift it 6 to 12" and begin a series of small hops for several seconds then let it sit still for several seconds to see what the fish want. Some nights they want it active and some times they want it dead still. If there are actve fish under you they will bite quickly. I fish a hole for 15 to 20 mins then move if I need to find active fish.

There is a Burbot Bash being held on Jan 23 at Buckboard Marina if you are interested. Go to BigFishTackle.com Utah forum for more information on that one.

Hope this helps.


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

do you guys eat the burbot?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2010)

duneman101 said:


> do you guys eat the burbot?


Burbot are a member of the cod family (the only freshwater variety) so the meat is very much like cod. It is white and flakey, and very good when fried in batter.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

duneman101 said:


> do you guys eat the burbot?


I skinned and filleted my first bunch of burbot then cooked them two different ways. I wasn't overly impressed, a different opinion than many have. They were OK but I prefer walleye, perch, bluegill, bass for flavor and filleting. I give mine to those who like them more than myself. They are without a doubt the most disgusting slime factory of any fish I've caught. I don't put them in my bucket any more with out a disposable liner.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

fishnate said:


> duneman101 said:
> 
> 
> > do you guys eat the burbot?
> ...


Interesting and good to know...When I go I will have to be prepared so I won't get too much slime everywhere!

How big can they get? (What is the typical size in the Gorge? I know they haven't been in there a super long time, just curious)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> Ok so I'm sorta new to this forum just a few months and also sorta new to ice fishing and in seeing the posts on the burbot I would really like to give them a try but I really don't know much about them or flaming gorge either I have only been there one about 5 years ago so if anyone might be able and willing to help that would be wonderful not asking for any secrets or honey holes just a point in a starting direction


Don't forget the Forum search engine.

Just type in "burbot", hit the "search" button and you will find numerous posts and a wealth of info on the subject.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I just did some research on Burbot and found out some interesting facts. I am curious as to how long the Burbot have been in Flaming Gorge and what the biggest one pulled out of there has been. From the research I have done, Burbot seem to be a rather slow growing fish and can live up to 20 years. Like Carp, they can lay up to 1,000,000 eggs at a time, so I can see why there is no limit on them. So what does everyone think about how long they have been in there? 3 years?, 5 years+? It sounds safe to presume that the Burbot were probably released in the Wyoming end since reports show that the numbers of Burbot are higher there. 

From what I have read online, it sounds like they are referred to as "Poor Mans Lobster"...I am now very curious to go try some!


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Burbot were illegally introduced into the Gorge. I don't know how long ago. There is no limit because they are a very destructive and illegal invasive species. The DWR's policy is now dealing with illegal transplants by removing protection for the illegal species, i.e. burbot in the Gorge and walleye in Red Fleet.

About the biggest I've heard about have run around 30" long. My best is 25". I'm headed up in the morning to see if I can thin the population of macs and perhaps a few burbot, just to do my civic duty. Kill as many burbot as you can!!!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Well, I am ready to help thin the Burbot out as well! Thanks everyone for all the information on Burbot so far! Now I just need enough time to justify the long drive to the Gorge. I haven't been to Flaming Gorge since I was around 2....so obviously I wouldn't know my way around that neck of the woods. Where is a good place to go? By that I mean, it is probably better to fish at night, which is what I plan on doing. Is there Camping or free parking anywhere? Anyone catching any Burbot on the Utah side? Would I need a Wyoming fishing license to fish for Burbot if I was on the Wyoming side? I read the fishing proc, but I don't recall. Please advise!


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks wyogoob like a retard I didn't even think of that at all


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Did you get my pm?


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Yea i got it when I get home to the computer tomarow I will check it out


----------

